#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 【有趣】你是哪種狼!?

## 狼王白牙

這是從大陸的百度貼吧裡頭偷來的   KUSO的程度偏高   :Laughing:  

1.你喜歡狼嗎？
是、或者說不清——>2；   否——>*A類*

2.如果世上只有一種生物，你希望是什麼？
狼——>4；   人——> *B類*；   說不清——>3

3.有月圓之夜嚎叫的習慣嗎？
有——>*C類*；無——>*B類*

4.當一群羊出現在你面前，你會怎樣？
（1）立即上前吃掉它們——>*D類*
（2）叫來同伴、看心情決定吃不吃——>7
（3）看羊形象好不好——>6
（4）根本不想吃羊——>5

5.如何評價羊？
（1）美妙的生物，不該成為狼的食物——>*E類*
（2）溫順、需要保護的動物——>*F類*
（3）不怎麼樣，在我眼中和其它食草動物沒什麼區別——>7

6.[公狼回答]眼神不自主會在人群中搜尋美女嗎？
[母狼回答]看見帥哥會兩眼發光或者流口水嗎？
是——>*G類*；   否——>7

7. 喜歡群居嗎？
很討厭——>*H類*；無所謂——>8

8. 會考慮團隊內其它狼的狀況嗎？
（1） 十分關心，大家是一起的——>9
（2） 看情況——>*I類*
（3） 與我不相干——>*J類*

9. 有成員誇獎你有領導才能或推舉你當首領的嗎？
有——>*L類*；無——>*K類*







A——你是一個不懂狼的人，這個測試你沒有做下去的意義，走啦，無聊的人。
B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。
C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。
D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。
E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。
F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！
G——進來的，你們可是真正意義上的色狼。
H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！
I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。
J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。
K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
L——你是當之無愧的狼王。

----------


## 夜月之狼

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

嗚啊啊~>W<

好高興~>W<

----------


## 布雷克

孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ 

是呀^^

我一向不喜歡吵鬧呢....孤軍奮戰靠自己最好了

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

其實我是...拍狼(大滅)

啊阿..我是平民啊O.O
(爆)

----------


## rix

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

永遠不合群的一隻參上!!! (爆

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。



啊咿爹~~~>"<!!??(被某種東西敲到)

我‥‥‥

我‥

我不是狼!!!!   很正常‥‥‥XDDD

----------


## Michile

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。

如果是用另一種方式來嚎叫呢：D
拿著樂器在月光下來段輕柔的小夜曲……

不過在人少的地方比較有這閒情逸致~

----------


## 幻貓

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！


為什麼到現在我還是孤獨的啊？！〈掀桌〉
好啦~開玩笑的，至少在樂園不孤獨！XDDDDD

----------


## wood

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 

先生~您太抬舉我了> <

----------


## 彌星-帆

F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！

什麼意思XD?  (果然是KUSO佔大多數阿~)

----------


## 小龍

D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。 

阿!!這.....這不可能阿!!
哪有可能沒大腦XD
把它當做是參考唄!!

----------


## 阿難

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！
孤獨獸+1 XDDDD

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。 

.........那豈不成了「該該」了....(核爆！)

不過我終於進化了呢=w=，
可喜可賀～(為什麼我要這麼高興=口=)

----------


## Shiou

L——你是當之無愧的狼王。


出乎意料之外阿!!O口o
那我還是當狼,別當獅子好了XD

----------


## Kasar

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

唔....後勤?
















我討厭搞後勤= =(不就倒垃圾掃地煮飯之類的嗎?)
還是狙擊比較好玩(轟)

----------


## 殘月一狼

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 


Q口Q   沒才能,不過也是事實就是了~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
> 
> 唔....後勤?
> 我討厭搞後勤= =(不就倒垃圾掃地煮飯之類的嗎?)
> 還是狙擊比較好玩(轟)


這邊寫得不好  哪有什麼後勤的  狼又不會儲存食物或運送軍糧 XD
喜歡狙擊的話, 假如你是狼就派你當前鋒跟偵查
讓你第一個對獵物發動攻擊

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 這邊寫得不好  哪有什麼後勤的  狼又不會儲存食物或運送軍糧 XD
> 喜歡狙擊的話, 假如你是狼就派你當前鋒跟偵查
> 讓你第一個對獵物發動攻擊


狼圖騰裡有一段 是狼群利用雪保存黃羊哦~>"<

牠們把羊們趕到雪裡 然後等來年雪融後再來食

天然大冰箱=口=

----------


## 風的水藍

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

呵呵XD~~大眾化阿~XD

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ 

好，我會的..(拿起武器....(爆

----------


## 池

L——你是當之無愧的狼王。

我、我不是狼王...(縮下去)

----------


## 熾祈

L——你是當之無愧的狼王…

唔耶！！？白牙才是吧ˊ口ˋ（毆）
熾祈是自己狼群裡的狼王囧（眾歐）

----------


## 狼嚎

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

果然是後勤的=ˇ=

----------


## 野狼1991

G——進來的，你們可是真正意義上的色狼。
耶耶~是不由自主!但不是每次阿!!
(開玩笑,但我希望我是...)


J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。 
是!名符其實!!
這才是真正的我嗎??
是的.....XD

----------


## 銀月

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 
小獸真的有像這樣嗎??
小獸自己很懷疑耶~
呵呵~管他的好玩就好(重歐
(迷:找給你測你結果在玩在打

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

> 狼圖騰裡有一段 是狼群利用雪保存黃羊哦~>"<
> 
> 牠們把羊們趕到雪裡 然後等來年雪融後再來食
> 
> 天然大冰箱=口=



記得前面那場仗打得很漂亮的


K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

吼吼

----------


## 野

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。 

我還是人類@@"

----------


## WA. 璇

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。


沒有特別的才能?
真的沒有嗎?

----------


## 迪亞狼

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 

YA~YA~( 高興到飛在天上 )　  :Very Happy:  

（謎：狼會飛嗎！？）
（小狼狼：你自己去看狼圖騰...）

----------


## Wolfy

*我是狼王!!!*
(分明是活膩了XD)

----------


## tyrael

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 

超喜歡狼的說！不過好象我是沒什麼領導才能，呵呵。。。

----------


## 達可

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 

我感覺好心酸喔~!
我沒啥用處嗎??(哭泣

----------


## M.S.Keith

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。 

我是在月下拿著薩克斯風吹著月光小夜曲的狼人~(核炸)

----------


## 蝕狼

F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！ 

哎呀!有點差異，不過一堆認識我的人都說我是可以用外表都可以騙死好人的人，真正的內心與外表不合阿!



迷：你的外表長怎樣？
蝕：普通、憨厚老實，弟一印象是老實人。
迷：那很普通阿，那會什麼說是匹羊皮的狼？
蝕：因為作壞事時都沒人想到是我做的^^（笑

----------


## 秋楓

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

大眾化◎＿◎？

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

不喜歡實際在領導位子= =...
我都出主意的腳色啦~~
哈哈真準

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ 

什麼!!!孤獨孤獨~"獨孤九劍"(有打錯嗎???  爆)
這是我的天性  這是我的個性
自己來自己去
以上全自動單機獨孤九劍(行屍走肉版)
現在大特價  只剩下1個要搶要快(踹)

真的很準  有誰還要來算的

----------


## 狼狼

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。
O~YE~剛好！

----------


## omega

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

差不多啦，不是很意外的結果。

----------


## 芬狼

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。 


嘿嘿...我進化了~~~

----------


## Genesis

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

原來如此...˙┌˙(呆)

----------


## 影狼

J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。

自私狼+1

----------


## 北極狼

:狐狸吃麵:  L——我是當之無愧的狼王。  :狐狸爽到: 
那我要向白牙老大好好學習囉!

----------


## 犽太

J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。 

ORZ
沮喪+1
我會自私自利嗎....

----------


## 風翼銀狼

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

咦! 不會吧?! 看來我終究是孤獨的...不要ㄚ!!!  (狂叫中~)
突然冷靜下來
嗯~好像也是這樣耶...(眾歐)

----------


## 水月狼 雨乐

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。
太棒了!(一跳三米千高,结果撞到飞机,早成10死90伤,还被新闻暴光)

----------


## 孤傲狼嚎

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
我認為....非常符合我~~~~

----------


## 月下蒼

:Very Happy:  我是I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 
好高興喔！

----------


## 歐里爾

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 
什麼!!挺大眾化的...嗯...好像有麼一點點給他失落的說~ 
 (馬上躲起來畫圈圈中...)

----------


## 凱爾 Kial

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 

嗯......好吧~有哪位大大現在有缺狼啊!?可以幫忙打雜...(結果不到一小時就因
    操勞過度攤在路旁~)

----------


## firewolf

我…我是Ｌ耶？！
（謎：你怎麼選的？）
該怎麼說呢…狼大好～只要沒中說我是人就好啦！！！（光速奔逃）

----------


## 白狼。淩

這個嘛...我是為了活下去的狼...

----------


## 小狼兒

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
我。。。是這樣嗎。。。會這樣嗎。。。只在屬於我的牆角，這很好啊。。。不會屬於樂園，不能屬於樂園只一個人在那片土地。。。這很好啊。。。
（蜷在牆角。。。）

----------


## 满月狼嗥

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

好高興哦！！！我是一條狼！雖然是大眾化的，但我一樣高興也！！！

嗚嗚嗚~~~~~（嗥叫）！！！

----------


## 月光騎士

D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。

不會吧...
大腦張在舌頭下啦...所以對羊比較敏感...

----------


## Valkyrie

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 


合作才是王道啊=w=

----------


## 霜暗

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

大有希望？‧x‧
在下擔當不了呀！‧x‧＂

----------


## Owla

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

恩...不錯滿符合我的style的~
我從以前到現在一直都希望是一個人呢!!!
我也從來沒有用心去追求一個朋友呢~~~
(騙人= =")
呃......好啦我承認有過啦...不過真的已經很久沒有了
當我發現我不再需要的時候
我就再也沒有追求過了
現再會黏在我旁邊的不過是一些
跟我當初一樣需要朋友的人而已
越來越大後
我發現能依靠的只有自己
每個人都有不為人知的一面
別跟我說你沒有......
那些你平常不敢或沒有在其他人面前展現的動作 行為都是
小時候也幻想過拯救世界.在空中飛.和閃電一樣快和變成狼......
而成長伴隨著幻想的一一破滅
到現在...
想當隻狼也邈不可及

幻想...佈滿裂痕
真的沒辦法嗎?
是的...
可笑的自問自答

那麼......
至少在這狼之樂園
滋長我那
小小的又佈滿裂痕的幻想吧......

----------


## 小步

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 

恩‧‧‧我是狼(台語)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作

嗯？
可是小幻覺得自己好像不太適合…

----------


## wingwolf

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作

咦？會嗎？
領導工作……
我比較適合帶朋友們去看電影……（被踢飛）

----------


## tsuki.白

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。

啊我果然還是安心當龍算了...|||(躲在墻角畫圈圈中
狼不是本命啊Q_Q

----------


## BALTO

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

恩恩......

不過老實說我還挺懶的XD

----------


## 酷爪虎

E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。 
其實我也很喜歡羊...=="

----------


## dust999

C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。

本來都知道自己沒有做一頭完全的狼基礎
才發現自己原來已經成了狼人了 (省下去做基因測試的錢...)
怪不得自己一見到月亮就會興奮起來了 @_@

----------


## 連

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。

@3@
怎麽還是人，我不依

----------


## 狼圖騰

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。


我是後勤人員~
負責提供藥草軍火的嗎?

----------


## Net.狼

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

咦~!?
原來小生在搞孤僻阿!?
(蹲角落)

(啊!才剛說妳!!果然很有孤僻成分~)


小生*囧*了

----------


## 柴克

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

耶......平民喔...
雖然我不是很喜歡普通的感覺
不過有時候這樣也不錯啊~~~XD

----------


## 小V狼

前幾天:H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ 

今天:I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的

嗷?嗚!!   (驚)
這對小v狼來說到底準不準呀
嗷嗚……    (無言)

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

後勤工作？是啥？

----------


## 鵺影

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。

哪呢~我只是追求狼之精神的人類？！
好準...至少現階段真的是如此...(汗

(是說這主題比較適合放在〝占心房〞吧？)

----------


## 隼

L——你是當之無愧的狼王

我比較喜歡C

對L有奇怪的想法.......

----------


## locklose

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！
是怎樣= =....[迷:不過也是事實]
雖然我的確三不五時到處遊歷[迷:鬼混出遊]............
可是跟奮戰有啥關西?截稿日嗎[迷:那的確是需要提燈奮戰的事....]
orz................被打敗[迷:稿子跟相片交出來.不然你別想離開編輯部的大門]

----------


## 天牙  狼

L——你是當之無愧的狼王。

恩
我是王
哈哈哈
(白牙：你給小心一點)
(光速逃XDD)

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 

嗯..一點都不意外的答案

就這樣吧ˊˇˋ(茶)

----------


## 大貓貓

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。

啊勒!!
怎麼降Q_Q??
有對月亮嚎叫跟沒對月亮嚎叫差那麼多啊QAQ??
(迷:廢話...)

恩
純屬測驗
自己是不是狼心裡有數XD(被群毆)

----------


## 劍痞

B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。

「……」（青筋）（闔書）
「……」（笑）

「我會回來的。」（被打）
（為什麼一定要嚎叫啊！）

----------


## 望月灰狼

L——你是當之無愧的狼王。  :onion_24:   :onion_58:   :onion_60:  

我不小心選出來的  :onion_40:  

天牙 狼你別驕傲  :狐狸奸笑:  

趕緊跑@@@

----------


## 閻王

是L呢. 又多一頭了  :Twisted Evil:  
不過感覺上H會比較合符一直以來的生活.

----------


## 藍月狂狼

H--孤獨的狼.孤軍奮戰吧

除非志同道合.否則沒必要委屈自己跟別人相處.這是我一貫的風格=ˇ=

----------


## 信犬

E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。 
唉...（自卑中）
應該說我是偏向「素食」的狼吧......<-怪狼
本來要選H的
但想想，沒有另一半我是不行的....  :lupe_cry:

----------


## 獄-闇銀

J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。 

我是壞人...

唉~我真的有自私自利嗎...

----------


## 白狼 小舞

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

嗯~小狼我果然是合作後勤阿  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 諾藍

F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！ 

恩~~還滿喜歡偽裝的!!  XD

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 
啥是....後勤啊...  :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 
啥是....後勤啊...  :wuffer_arou:  ?
(抱歉我不小心發了兩次)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
當後勤人員也不錯阿~呵呵
XD

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

嘎...

領導..不會 後勤...不想(愣)




> 我是在月下拿著薩克斯風吹著月光小夜曲的狼人~(核炸)


薩克斯風大好阿

超愛的(雖然自己吹的很爛)

----------


## 好喝的茶

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

嗯，果然很有趣啊(茶)。
不過再怎麼看，這也像是在惡搞XD(炸)

先感謝狼王轉載的測驗嚕。

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。


啊啊?!
人家小狐是只九尾狐啦~~
嗯嗯??
小狐不太喜歡大眾化啦~~
不過, 還滿不錯的喔~~~ >^<

----------


## 杜崇

我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。

我吃素拉~~
我一個個看了大家所選得...
只有兩位狼友和我一樣
屬於少數民族?!

決定了!
從今天開始從生魚片開始練習....
還是不要好了，討厭吃生魚片....

----------


## 斯冰菊

1.你喜歡狼嗎？ 
是、或者說不清——>2； 否——>A類 

2.如果世上只有一種生物，你希望是什麼？ 
狼——>4； 人——> B類； 說不清——>3 

3.有月圓之夜嚎叫的習慣嗎？ 
有——>C類；無——>B類 

4.當一群羊出現在你面前，你會怎樣？ 
（1）立即上前吃掉它們——>D類 
（2）叫來同伴、看心情決定吃不吃——>7 
（3）看羊形象好不好——>6 
（4）根本不想吃羊——>5 

5.如何評價羊？ 
（1）美妙的生物，不該成為狼的食物——>E類 
（2）溫順、需要保護的動物——>F類 
（3）不怎麼樣，在我眼中和其它食草動物沒什麼區別——>7 

6.[公狼回答]眼神不自主會在人群中搜尋美女嗎？ 
[母狼回答]看見帥哥會兩眼發光或者流口水嗎？ 
是——>G類； 否——>7 

7. 喜歡群居嗎？ 
很討厭——>H類；無所謂——>8 

8. 會考慮團隊內其它狼的狀況嗎？ 
（1） 十分關心，大家是一起的——>9 
（2） 看情況——>I類 
（3） 與我不相干——>J類 

9. 有成員誇獎你有領導才能或推舉你當首領的嗎？ 
有——>L類；無——>K類 








A——你是一個不懂狼的人，這個測試你沒有做下去的意義，走啦，無聊的人。 
B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。 
C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。 
D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。 
E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。 
F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！ 
G——進來的，你們可是真正意義上的色狼。 
H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ 
I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 
J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。 
K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 
L——你是當之無愧的狼王。

本狼的人類朋友不多，這個測驗還真是準哪！！！  :wuffer_glee:  然而，當本狼進入狼版後，本狼就不再孤寂了！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

致狼版與世界各地的狼弟兄們：

      奮起吧！！！爭取自由！！！團結一致！！！待重得自由之日，一起在皎潔月光下高聲嗥叫吧！！！

----------


## Veritas

哇!
L-我是當之無愧的狼王!
不常被推選領袖
但如果是本狼當
每每都做出對團隊最好的抉擇
我做能力分析
善於領導也善於服從
分析師說
群狼無首時，你的領導才能將閃耀著絢爛奪目的光芒
好有詩意喔!

----------


## 寒燒

3.有月圓之夜嚎叫的習慣嗎？ 
無——>B類 

唉，沒辦法，小弟是狗不是狼的血統

----------


## 哈凱

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

一定的~~

----------


## 大漠之狼

H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

=============

這點還需要解釋什麼?
確實，這點測出來的在下沒法反駁。

----------


## 狼女

孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！

繼續努力!

----------


## 亞魯斯德雷

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 
嗯....大眾化嗎?
要增加點自己的獨特性((?

----------


## 傳說爻白羽之龍

我認為這個有點準又有點不准(因為我覺得我得不太準
大家認為這個算法準嗎?!爾且有符合你們的個性和行為嗎?!
((我也希望這個準~!
那我一定爽到爆~~!!




> 請勿使用注音文
> *已二次累犯，如還有第三次以刪文論處*
> 感謝配合
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/11/1

----------


## fdd2588

I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

之前測過好像是H

後來今天再測變成I

----------


## 夜星

1.你喜歡狼嗎？ 
是、或者說不清——>2； 否——>A類 

2.如果世上只有一種生物，你希望是什麼？ 
狼——>4； 人——> B類； 說不清——>3 

3.有月圓之夜嚎叫的習慣嗎？ 
有——>C類；無——>B類 

4.當一群羊出現在你面前，你會怎樣？ 
（1）立即上前吃掉它們——>D類 
（2）叫來同伴、看心情決定吃不吃——>7 
（3）看羊形象好不好——>6 （4）根本不想吃羊——>5 

5.如何評價羊？ 
（1）美妙的生物，不該成為狼的食物——>E類 
（2）溫順、需要保護的動物——>F類 
（3）不怎麼樣，在我眼中和其它食草動物沒什麼區別——>7 

6.[公狼回答]眼神不自主會在人群中搜尋美女嗎？ 
[母狼回答]看見帥哥會兩眼發光或者流口水嗎？ 
是——>G類； 否——>7 
7. 喜歡群居嗎？ 
很討厭——>H類；無所謂——>8 

8. 會考慮團隊內其它狼的狀況嗎？ 
（1） 十分關心，大家是一起的——>9 
（2） 看情況——>I類 
（3） 與我不相干——>J類 

9. 有成員誇獎你有領導才能或推舉你當首領的嗎？ 
有——>L類；無——>K類 








A——你是一個不懂狼的人，這個測試你沒有做下去的意義，走啦，無聊的人。 
B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。 
C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。 
D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。 
E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。 
F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！ 
G——進來的，你們可是真正意義上的色狼。 
H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！ I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。 
J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。 
K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。 
L——你是當之無愧的狼王。 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
跟我挺合得來的,似乎是因為很少講話所以朋友不多

----------


## 上將狼

我是I類的狼
真高興
I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。

----------


## Gray-Bear

我的結果是K類
是挺不錯的
但是我做完測驗時
我發現我是隻熊
到底做這測驗準不準呢@w@

K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。

----------


## ---嶽---

1.你喜歡狼嗎？
是、或者說不清——>2； 否——>A類

2.如果世上只有一種生物，你希望是什麼？
狼——>4； 人——> B類； 說不清——>3

3.有月圓之夜嚎叫的習慣嗎？
有——>C類；無——>B類

4.當一群羊出現在你面前，你會怎樣？
（1）立即上前吃掉它們——>D類
（2）叫來同伴、看心情決定吃不吃——>7
（3）看羊形象好不好——>6
（4）根本不想吃羊——>5

5.如何評價羊？
（1）美妙的生物，不該成為狼的食物——>E類
（2）溫順、需要保護的動物——>F類
（3）不怎麼樣，在我眼中和其它食草動物沒什麼區別——>7

6.[公狼回答]眼神不自主會在人群中搜尋美女嗎？
[母狼回答]看見帥哥會兩眼發光或者流口水嗎？
是——>G類； 否——>7

7. 喜歡群居嗎？
很討厭——>H類；無所謂——>8

8. 會考慮團隊內其它狼的狀況嗎？
（1） 十分關心，大家是一起的——>9
（2） 看情況——>I類
（3） 與我不相干——>J類

9. 有成員誇獎你有領導才能或推舉你當首領的嗎？
有——>L類；無——>K類







A——你是一個不懂狼的人，這個測試你沒有做下去的意義，走啦，無聊的人。
B——你以為自己是狼，或者在追求狼的某種精神，但是很可惜，你沒有成為狼的潛質，繼續做你的人吧。
C——恭喜你，你已經進化了，你不再是人——你是狼人！只是嚎叫請控制音量，不要擾民。
D——放心，你是狼，更是一隻沒什麼大腦的餓狼。
E——我很同情你啊，是狼卻有一顆羊的心。
F——狼，你危險了，你很可能成為「披著羊皮的狼」，但請一定練好歌喉再來秀！
G——進來的，你們可是真正意義上的色狼。
H——孤獨的狼，孤軍奮戰吧！
I——你是真正的狼，嗯，挺大眾化的。
J——自私自利的野狼就是你了。
K——可惜你沒有特別的才能，但是在狼群中擔任領導工作還是大有希望的，努力！熱心的你特別適合後勤工作。
L——你是當之無愧的狼王。


這個地盤是老大的，還是老大來當王就好

不過說真的做一個團隊的領導真的要想不少事
要想怎樣帶著大家往前衝，而且還要以身作則
做個領導也要有個堅決的心，雖然自己不想做這個選擇
但為了整個團隊的進步不能不忍痛作下決定
這是作了一個學期武術社社長的小小心得

----------

